# Lots of wood dust with my new Green Mountain Davey Crocket



## colin ware (Aug 14, 2014)

I just received Green Mountain's small smoker - the Davy Crocket, a pellet grill that fits well on our apartment patio.  I did my first rack of ribs today, and the inside is covered with wood dust - unburned.  So is the chimney.

Is this bad pellets?  Did I fill the burner too full when I charged it?

Curious - not what I was expecting.

ThankS!

Colin


----------



## lothar1974 (Aug 20, 2014)

Howdy,

 I am guessing it's ash from your cook, there's a combustion fan that blows on your fire pot. Generally if your hopper has pellets you should only have to start the smoker via the power button on the controller.  It should feed pellets and the igniter rod will get the pellets going and feed pellets accordingly.  You will get ash/dust from pellets, the longer the cook the more ash you will have.  I have a Memphis Pellet smoker and  have had a Traeger as well, all do this.  Some pellets also create a little more ash than others.  Might be a little more noticeable with a smaller unit like this.   I clean my smoker after every cook just because I am anal  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  .   I use a shop vac once all is cooled off.   If you don't think its burned ash take a pic and post , would be interested to see as that doesn't sound right. 

Lothar1974


----------



## lothar1974 (Aug 20, 2014)

Just read the owners manual,

"The first time you start the grill, and any subsequent time you

accidentally run it out of pellets, you must CHARGE THE FIREBOX.

There is an auger inside a tube which conveys the pellets from the

hopper to the firebox. When we talk about “charging the firebox”

we mean filling this tube with pellets so that the grill has fuel available

for the heating element to ignite when it cycles on."

You should only have to charge till you hear a few pellets go in the fire pot and it should be good from there.


----------



## geaux lsutigers (Aug 21, 2014)

I have a DC and a Memphis Pro. There is a lot of difference. All pellet grills/smokers will have ash. With a DC clean after cooks and put pellets in firebox. When I clean my pro I fill my firebox with pellets.


----------

